# Is your skin straight??



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I wasn't happy with my skin, it was a tad bit crooked up in the corner and I couldn't stop staring at it. So I gently removed it and tried again and made it so much worse! I'm afraid to keep taking it off. How many times can you try until it stops sticking? Why didn't I just leave it alone??

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been known to reposition mine several times to get it right. I also stretch them just a bit to get them to cover more (I don't recommend this for the faint of heart though!) It's the buttons I normally have a problem with.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine is only a bit off-center & it's around the buttons so it doesn't really bother me now


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I repositioned my Kindle about 4 times before I got it close enough to straight that I could deal with it.......it's still not perfect and it does bother me.....but I'm the only one who notices it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you have to know the kind of person you are--just like in quilting, some people can deal with "good enough" and others have to have it perfect!

Betsy


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

In addition to repositioning it, I also cut my current skin at one of the rear corners because I just couldn't get it to lie flat. Not wanting to over-stretch it, I just made a diagonal cut and lapped the two parts over. Worked great. Since it's on the back, I don't see it, and it might not bother me even if I could because it looks like a natural seam. I love the skin so much! (DG's Rozi)


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I had to reposition mine a bit.  How about I didn't want to velcro my skin, so I just left the back off, can't see it anyways in the cover.  I have a K1.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Gah, this is what I'm afraid of with my skin.  They just contacted me and told me they can make it... but I am a perfectionist and I know if I get it crooked I'll never be happy with it!  I stared at my screen for three minutes today, sure that it was set crooked until I finally convinced myself it wasn't -_-


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My skin is definitely not straight.  Geez,  I am almost 77.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I also had to cut a little off on a few of the corners....but otherwise straight.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you Dori.  The question made me giggle, but your response was the best!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

No her skin isn't straight, but since I named her after a poet from the Island of ******, she doesn't mind!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

it took me a while to get it right, but yes its straight


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Dori said:


> My skin is definitely not straight. Geez, I am almost 77.


LOL Dori!

I took it off yet again and I think I did better this time. I'm happy with it anyway. The buttons are the hardest part.

Melissa


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

This is the main reason I haven't ordered a skin.  I'm afraid it will drive me crazy if I can't get it on straight!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

My skin (for the K2) is straight. It took a little bit to get it lined up correctly. I did have to reposition it a couple of times but I lined up the buttons first and it went on straight.

EllenR


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There comes a time when you have to say "Walk away from the skin!"
Mine has a little tiny bit off and a couple pieces of lint in it.  But I am playing cat and ignoring it.  If I don't look at the lint, it isn't there.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine looks straight, I'm a perfectionist when it comes to these things....so I am happy.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Dori said:


> My skin is definitely not straight. Geez, I am almost 77.


 
Mine isn't straight either . . . I recently lost 65 lbs, and when you lose that much at age 67 . . . well . . . not a pretty sight 

I ordered my first skin last week and will soon be begging all of you for tips on applying it to Attticus, my K2.

I wish decalgirl could help with my own personal skin, she could make a fortune!

Kathie


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Amazingly mine is straight and after only 1 application! Luck I guess!


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

When my skins don't go back on because I have stretched them trying to remove to straighten, I replace the piece onto the original paper backing and then heat it with a hair dryer.  Then, let it cool and reapply.  Works every time. I have three skins for my K1 and switch out every couple of months. I have used each one twice already. I have also heated the skin on my kindle after applying just to get the edges to stick firmly. Reminder:  Never throw out the original paper backing, you will need it again for sure.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

You had to remind me. 
Is my skin strait? No
Does it bother me? Yes
Can I do anthing about it without making it worse? No
(...accept the things you cannot change .... accept the things you cannot change )







or


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG, I saw the subject line and immediately started worrying if I was having a Botox complication.... ha ha ha


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

My 3acp skin is not straight. to get it lined up properly over the keyboard, it is off at the top and vice versa. I finally settled with "mostly aligned", just like my own skin. I suppose if I am not going to "nip and tuck" Jered, then I dont need to "nip and tuck" Kindle2, either.

Jered


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> My skin is definitely not straight. Geez, I am almost 77.


{laughing hysterically!} I know what you mean since I am 74!

patrisha


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Abby said:


> This is the main reason I haven't ordered a skin. I'm afraid it will drive me crazy if I can't get it on straight!


Shhh, you're hindering all the enablers here at their work!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe Leslie should do a "FAQ" on how to dress the Kindle with the skin!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I wasn't happy with my skin, it was a tad bit crooked up in the corner and I couldn't stop staring at it. So I gently removed it and tried again and made it so much worse! I'm afraid to keep taking it off. How many times can you try until it stops sticking? Why didn't I just leave it alone??
> 
> Melissa


I'm a perfectionist and lifted and repositioned my DecalGirl skin many times while putting it on my K2. Seems to stay pretty sticky.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I found the K1 easier to put on than the K2.  Not sure why.
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I found the K1 easier to put on than the K2. Not sure why.
> deb


That's funny. I found the K1 much more difficult. That skinny strip that runs up one side of the back gave me a fit!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had to take my mom's K2 off seven or eight times before I got it straight.  I thought it was easier to work with the smaller pieces.  
deb


----------



## Lesli (May 4, 2009)

There is definately a reason I am going to make Hubby apply the skin. I will be annoyed if it isn't straight.
I am also waitning to make sure there are no sun fading issues before I apply it. Every day has been cloudy and rainy though  
Lesli


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm a perfectionist with things like skins, too, and mine went on beautifully the first time I tried. (I started with the bottom edge so that I could get the skin around the keys first.) I have to admit that I waited a few hours before summoning up the nerve to put my skins on, as I was sure that it would take me several tries to achieve perfection.  Luckily, the application was painless and worth every bit of anxiety. (I LOVE my "Stand Alone" skin from Decalgirl.)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is straight. I lifted it 3 or 4 times before it was and had no problems.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I was lucky, mine went on straight the first time...


----------

